# Whom among your family,friends could pass as a FOTR character and why ?



## KL70 (Jul 31, 2002)

Which of your family or (any current or former) friends do you 
(humorously or seriously) reckon could pass for any one of 
The Fellowship of the Ring film / book characters and WHY.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Aug 1, 2002)

This is real life. They don't come like that in real life. 
Well, maybe one friend I know is pretty slimey, cheap and possesive of his things, plus creepy looking and skinny, like (guess who!) .....Gollum.

I think G.W. Bush is like Denathor.


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 2, 2002)

My Brother-in-law would make a good hobbit. He is a simple guy, who lives a simple honest life. He loves to eat heartily and he doesn't like to draw attention to himself. He even has big hairy feet and brown curly hair. He loves the outdoors, and he plants trees and plants for a living. Omigod!!!! Maybe my brother-in-law is a hobbit!!!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe you should start calling him 'the Gaffer' and see if your family picks up on it.

Now that I think of it, my brother is kind of Sam-like. He has sandy colored curly hair, is pudgy and is sweety loyal to his family, no matter what. Oh, and he loves to eat. (He is also a big LOTRs fan).

Generally, very few people I know could be compared to anyone in Tolkien's world.


----------



## Khamul (Aug 2, 2002)

Hmm, I would probably be most like the Mouth of Sauron, and my brother would be most like....Azog the orc.


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 5, 2002)

Everyone says my friend looks like Frodo, except for the hair.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Aug 6, 2002)

My cousin (she posts here as Emmlyn Took) looks like a female version of Pippin  . And a guy in my class called Joel could pass as Gollum. *waits to be murdered by YG*

~Kit


----------



## In Flames (Aug 7, 2002)

My half-brother that is 5 years old could pass as an orc, i tell you he is evil and only causes trouble. He wont eat his peas, and when i visit their house theres always lego all over the floor, and we all know how how it feels to step on a piece of lego! And when im leaving i can be sure to find a suprise in my shoes!


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 7, 2002)

Back in my Undergraduate days I had a professor who was in reality the worlds tallest Hobbit. Other than the fact that he is roughly six foot, he is the very model of how I always pictured Bilbo. The proper albiet well feed English country Gentleman.

The odd part is that he studied under Tolkien at Oxford in the early 50's. 

If any of you ever attend history classes at the University of Houston-Clear Lake (UHCL) then you know exactly who I mean.

RD


----------



## CloakedShadow (Aug 20, 2002)

My friend Dustin is definitely and Orc.  But my cousin Lorin looks a lot like Arwin...lucky girl...
I'd like to look like an elf. Maybe someday.

Until then...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Frodorocks (Aug 20, 2002)

My dad is so Gimli. All grumpy and everything.


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 20, 2002)

*hmmmm...........*

My sister who is almost 2 could be a hobbit.

this guy at my tkd class would be an ork *shudders*

one of my friends could be an elf....
tall, blonde, georgus blu eyes, sweet caring.... u get the idea!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 27, 2002)

My dad is kind of like Gandalf....he's really wise, he has lots of hair, and if he ever gets really mad at you DUCK UNDER THE TABLE!!!  He's a very cool guy and has a great sense of humor, but he can be solem when he needs to. He also loves fireworks-he's a born pyromaniac.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 28, 2002)

My mother-in-law couls pass as a Balrog. 

Just kidding, she could be Galadriel.
And my wife is a character from TTT: Eowyn.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 28, 2002)

No one I know could pass as any character.


----------



## Eol (Oct 29, 2002)

one of my friends at youth group looked a lot like legolas he had long hair but he cut it but he still looks exactly like legolas....


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 29, 2002)

i have this guy friend who could really pass for a hobbit. he has curly blond hair, he's pretty short, and he's really sweet and simple.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Nov 1, 2002)

Is it by looks alone? Because one of my lil' cats acts just like gollum/smeagol...you know, one minute being really good, but then the temptation just gets too much and she starts biting. We call her "My Precious" oh yeah, and one of my sister's house mates looks just like an elf...i'll have to get a picture because none of you will believe me otherwise (lol)


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

We've always called my dad Bilbo, he actually headed west in search of gold and everything.

He is short and likes his cakes, an adventurer... and hairy feet, the only draw back is his baldness...

'foots


----------



## Uminya (Nov 14, 2002)

I have two uncles...one that I think looks exactly like how I picture Boromir (when he has a beard) and another that looks how I picture Faramir.


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Nov 26, 2002)

Lets see...

My brother looks kind of like Pippin. He's probably a bit taller, but yeah!


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

i would lovee to be arwen since her and aragorn are a couple!!!!


----------



## morello13 (Dec 29, 2002)

my uncle almost named my girl cousin frodo
she doesnt look like a hobbit though


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morello13 _
> *my unlce almost named my girl cousin frodo
> she doenstlook like a hobbit though *



yikes!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 29, 2002)

My brother could pass as a young Bilbo or frodo if he grew his hair longer.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2002)

The guy I like looks like a Ranger...

I am Eowyn... Sort of...


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 31, 2002)

I kinda look like Galadriel when I curl my hair. And my good friend's Mom looks like a hobbit sort of, because she has culy chestnut brown hair and her eyes are the same color as her hair.


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 31, 2002)

i knew this girl once that reminded me of a hobbit.. she was really short with brown wavy hair, and kinda wierd in a nice kind of way.. she was also quite round but not fat, and had a odd, pretty face, like i imagine a girl hobbit to have..i quite liked her..i say liked, ..mean loved

shed make a great rosie cotton in a film


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2002)

oops, i forgot to mention. I have a friend who's an exact replica of Aragorn. No joke.


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *oops, i forgot to mention. I have a friend who's an exact replica of Aragorn. No joke. *


I'm drooling, I got to meet him


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sarah _
> *oops, i forgot to mention. I have a friend who's an exact replica of Aragorn. No joke. *



omg........ *dreams of him* are you serious? i have to meet him!! how old is he??


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2002)

He's 19, but sorry girls, he's taken. But not by me (Dammit!). I'm sorta in Eowyn's position. He's Aragorn and he has his Arwen. I'm in love w/ a guy I know is taken! DAMMIT!


----------



## Bombadillo (Jan 2, 2003)

my girlfriend as luthien?? but I think most people think that of theirs too....


----------



## ShootingStar (Feb 1, 2003)

My sister is an orc...or maybe Gollum. She keeps stealing my rings. And she's evil.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 2, 2003)

My mom reminds me strongly of Denethor, not so much in looks. I'm Galadriel, of course (I wish). Most people remind me of little orcs. My dad could pass as Treebeard, I suppose. 

My friends dad reminds me of Bilbo. That's what we call him. We were watching LOTR. He said "not that stupid movie again..." Then he got fascinated with the furry feet. He lifted up his and showed it to us. (It wasn't really that hairy) he rubbed it on my friends arm. His toenail gave her a really long scratch that started bleeding. Now she has a really long white scar on her arm. I think that is terribly funny. Her dad was trying to show us his hobbit feet!

There is a guy in my English class that reminds me of The Dark Lord! I swear! He is really cool and nice, but I can just imagine if he had the power to completely dominate the world.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 21, 2003)

I look reasonably similar to Samwise Gamgee. The younger kids at my school call me that. One of my best friends looks like Frodo as well.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 6, 2003)

These are my three daughters, age 6, 8 and 10. It's world book day today, and they had to go to school dressed as a character from a book.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 2, 2004)

My sister and one of my friends could reasonably pass for Arwen, perhaps the friend a bit more so. Another of my friends looked just like Eowyn..but she cut and highlighted her hair...poo and double poo. My other friend makes a convincing Galadriel or Rosie Cotten, depending on current mood and attire, and I can easily pass for Gollum, in manner if not in looks. I used to have long blond hair and and could pull off Goldberry, as well as Eowyn and maybe Galadriel. Several of my friends look elf/nymph-ish, which is cool.


----------

